# White Industries singlespeed freewheel



## iateyoubutler (20 May 2019)

Does anybody have one that is surplus to requirements and wish to sell on? I ride singlespeed a lot and am fed up with constantly replacing the cheap ones - they are usually great until it rains and it washes the grease out! Need something decent.............

Thanks


----------



## Sharky (21 May 2019)

I am the opposite, I tend to use cheap Dicta freewheels as I often change ratios and it's much easier and cheaper to swap up and down.
However, I did buy a more expensive shimano one, but on my Mavic Elise track wheel, it just didn't fit. The shimano one is just a little wider and too close to the chain stays.

What size freewheel are you looking for?


----------



## iateyoubutler (21 May 2019)

Sharky said:


> I am the opposite, I tend to use cheap Dicta freewheels as I often change ratios and it's much easier and cheaper to swap up and down.
> However, I did buy a more expensive shimano one, but on my Mavic Elise track wheel, it just didn't fit. The shimano one is just a little wider and too close to the chain stays.
> 
> What size freewheel are you looking for?


That`s what I`ve been using, great to start with then as soon as it gets wet it`s game over.....

It`s really hilly around here so I tend to go with 18/19/20 ish


----------



## Sharky (21 May 2019)

Just checked, my shimano one is 17T, but if you can make use of it?


----------



## iateyoubutler (21 May 2019)

Could give it a go

How much do you want for it?


----------



## Sharky (21 May 2019)

iateyoubutler said:


> Could give it a go
> 
> How much do you want for it?


Nothing really, other than a donation to a charity equivalent to the postage costs.
PM me your address and I'll pop it into the post to you 
Cheers Keith


----------



## Sharky (27 May 2019)

Do you still want it? Havent received a pm (private message) yet.

Cheers keith


----------



## broady (7 Jun 2019)

If he doesn't want it then I'd love to take it. I was thinking either 17 or 18 as a free wheel for the Langster (currently is only fixed).
Let me know 
Andy


----------



## Sharky (7 Jun 2019)

broady said:


> If he doesn't want it then I'd love to take it. I was thinking either 17 or 18 as a free wheel for the Langster (currently is only fixed).
> Let me know
> Andy


First to send me a PM can have it.

Cheers Keith


----------



## rogerzilla (6 Sep 2019)

The Shimano ones are serviceable. You need a pin spanner for the left-threaded cone and a bit of patience. I rebuild them with Sturmey-Archer internal hub grease (like very, very sticky brown oil) which has a calcium base so is very waterproof and, of course, won't clog pawls.

If you like, you can rebuild it backwards for left-hand drive. You'd need to screw it onto the hub very tightly, with strong threadlock.


----------

